# CAUTION: Retro Italian Bike Porn



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Frameset:* 1995 Pinarello Asolo 56cm (NOS)
*Frame Material:* Dedecai Dolman Chromoly Steel
*Gruppo: *1999 Campagnolo Record / Chorus mix
*Cables:* Campagnolo Ergo
*Bars:* 1994 Cinelli Criterium 44cm/64 - 26.4 clamp (NOS)
*Stem:* Cinelli 1R 130mm – 26.4 clamp
*Headset:* Campagnolo Record 1” quill
*Seat Post:* 1999 Campagnolo Record
*Saddle:* Selle San Marco Rolls
*Pedals:* 1990 Campagnolo Super Record
*Wheelset:*
*Hubs:* 1999 Campagnolo Record 32 hole
*Spokes:* Wheelsmith triple butted
*Rims:* Mavic Open Pro silver
*Bottle Cage:* Nitto
































































thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

frankeneoretro


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

that is STUNNING! one of the most beautiful bikes I have ever seen on here. I am lost for words..... is it a respray, or original paint? if new, I guess it was NOS, right? No carbon anywhere, which is nice to see (much as I love carbon, it has it's place, and here is not the place for it) Even the modern all black tyres look good, although some gumwall tyres (michelin hi-lites!) would look good too.

The only thing I would have done differently, and it's a very minor thing, would have been to cross lace the front wheel too.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

It's just like all your other bikes....SWEET. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Beautiful.............very sweet looking


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I obviously can't overcome my addiction, as evidenced by me clicking the link.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Wheels were from a previous build and I will eventually rebuild them more traditionally.

Thanks all for the compliments. Really fun project. I found the frame in a shop in Belgium new old stock, never built and flawless! I was and still am looking for a top of the line steel Pinarello (Stelvio/Gavia) to build up when I stumbled on this Asolo. Athough not exactly what I was looking for, I was bold over by the condition and was compelled to bring it to life. One can never have too many Pinarello's  Parts for this era are becomming harder and harder to source, (thank Gore for the internet). 
Here's a partial list of where I located the components:

Frameset: Belgium
Head Badge: France
Group: UK & local
Bars: Holland
Stem: NY
Pedals: local (SFBay California)
Wheels: local
Saddle: UK





foz said:


> that is STUNNING! one of the most beautiful bikes I have ever seen on here. I am lost for words..... is it a respray, or original paint? if new, I guess it was NOS, right? No carbon anywhere, which is nice to see (much as I love carbon, it has it's place, and here is not the place for it) Even the modern all black tyres look good, although some gumwall tyres (michelin hi-lites!) would look good too.
> 
> The only thing I would have done differently, and it's a very minor thing, would have been to cross lace the front wheel too.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely - I really can't get enough of the crankset and the elegant chorus rear derailluer. If you don't mind, what kind of chain is that? I have been using YBN chains and use one of their gold ones. The gold chain looks cool, too. Takes me back....


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very Nice*

That's a great build and no doubt a sweet ride. It's so clean and so new looking....sensational!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> frankeneoretro


Indeed. I'd still ride it with some clipless pedals.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

David Loving said:


> Lovely - I really can't get enough of the crankset and the elegant chorus rear derailluer. If you don't mind, what kind of chain is that? I have been using YBN chains and use one of their gold ones. The gold chain looks cool, too. Takes me back....


Thanks again, chain is a KMC X10SL Gold. I tried to keep everything in the 1990's. I chose to use the last all alloy gruppo from Campy mixing Record cranks, bb, brakes, headset, hubs, post with Chorus brifters & derailleurs. Allow me to indulge you further....








































:thumbsup:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

BunnV said:


> It's just like all your other bikes....SWEET. :thumbsup:


Thanks Bunn, but absolutely no pinstripes on this one :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I need to spring for one of those rear mechs before they are all gone.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Indeed. I'd still ride it with some clipless pedals.


I threw on some Speedplays and went out for a club ride on Sunday. Brought back fond memories. Definitely felt the 6 lbs. of additional ballist over my usual Pina though...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

rhauft said:


> I threw on some Speedplays and went out for a club ride on Sunday. Brought back fond memories. Definitely felt the 6 lbs. of additional ballist over my usual Pina though...


I figure if your gonna put toe clips, you gotta have down tube.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> I need to spring for one of those rear mechs before they are all gone.


 Hard to come by these days. You can still find all alloy Record Cranks (NOS) here Link for under $120 + shipping.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I love all that alloy!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

rhauft said:


> Hard to come by these days. You can still find all alloy Record Cranks (NOS) here Link for under $120 + shipping.


I bought NOS ergo's and front mech. The local has a rear mech for 250. I hoping to find one on ebay used in good shape for around 100-150.



Those cranks were produced in huge numbers I assume. They can be had for 100-125 seemingly everywhere.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Gorgeous...just the vintage Pinarello I'd like to have myself. Good job!


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

*lovely!*

Great bike! A wonderful selection of parts making a really classy ride.  I particularly like the titanium seatpost.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Fantastic build. How do the ergos feel on the Criterium bars? I struggled to get a comfortable position with mine.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

zacolnago said:


> Fantastic build. How do the ergos feel on the Criterium bars? I struggled to get a comfortable position with mine.


Thanks Zac, the ergos feel great to me and I really do like the Cinelli Criteriums. I had to really search to find a NOS in a 44cm. 
This is the best shaped alloy bar I have ever used. I love the track inspired curve.


----------



## Grizzler (Jun 4, 2009)

Tidy ride! Just noticed those little Alloy brackets that bolt on to the old gear lever lugs, I am doing a simmilar build up on my Moser frame and need some of those brackets; what are they called where can I get them?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

It amazes me that beautiful NOS frames like this are still in reach and havent been built up yet. I found my De Rosa Primato frame-set like this. I had been kicking myself for a few years after selling my last Promato. Once I saw the NOS frame-set, I jumped all over it. There is nothing like the gleam of beautiful chrome on a frame and alloy components. I always wanted a Pinarello. This photo I think captures the name.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Grizzler said:


> Tidy ride! Just noticed those little Alloy brackets that bolt on to the old gear lever lugs, I am doing a simmilar build up on my Moser frame and need some of those brackets; what are they called where can I get them?


Thanks Grizzler, those are Campagnolo downtube shift cable stops and are available here


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

is that yours? does the headset loosen up w/ all those spacers?


----------



## marsandkent (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello members of the community,
I'm a bike enthusiast, i'm from France and I am establishing a new brand Mars & Kent. I create bike parts made with leather vegetable tanned (cover saddles, boxtools, handlebar wrapped,...).Instagram: marsandkent.
Sorry for my english, i'ts not really good, but i like having special time to read your articles.
For my first post, I would like to share with you photographs of my first Pinarello pista:


----------

